# Jubilee in fairhope



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

The Jubilee happens several times a summer but rarely are we able to share it with our viewers. full article: http://wkrg.com/1208570


----------



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

Daaammmmn Son......


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That's amazing I would love to get in on that but would be great just to see


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

I grew up in Fairhope and one of good friends dad was a policeman so we knew when they were going on. We hit them all but the best we pulled a old alumium boat behind us and gigged over 400 flounder, no telling how many crabs, shrimp, mullet. Sold a bunch to fly creek fish house


----------



## rsimpler (Aug 4, 2011)

good going


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

I have seen quite a few Jubilee's but that is the most flounder I have ever seen in one spot.

Awsome


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

thats cheating


----------

